

Why We Raised A $5M Seed Round - jmalter
http://founderdating.com/why-we-raised-a-5m-dollar-seed-round/
The true story of Get Satisfaction - how the founders brought it back from the brink and what it taught them.
======
pnmahoney
This is a pretty cool example of how important it was to change business model
(or at least be sensitive to being wrong about your initial expectation) and
the uncanny serendipity of the valley.

One question, though: what kinds of factors go into the decisions behind
accepting funding?

Really, to anyone -- what drives the decision to try raise that first five
million vs. the next six million vs. the final ten?

This is to a good degree a n00b question because a) we can't know what it was
spent on and b) I'm truthfully not that savvy behind the business decisions.

But if anyone has any insight (or insightful speculation), I'd like to hear
what the differences behind these different rounds -- or even the decision to
keep fundraising at all. Genuinely curious. Thanks!

